# Your biggest tool disappointments.



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Mine would be a Hitachi DS18DSAL compact 18v Li On drill. Looked and felt awesome but died in 2 days doing average residential rough-in drilling, and I exchanged it for a Bosch. I had high hopes for it. Anyway I've seen some of Hitachi's heavier duty stuff and it looks solid enough that I would still take a chance, like the SDS Max hammers.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Mine would be a Hitachi DS18DSAL compact 18v Li On drill. Looked and felt awesome but died in 2 days doing average residential rough-in drilling, and I exchanged it for a Bosch.


As in with an auger bit? No wonder it died.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Any Ryobi drill...they break, smoke and break.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter D said:


> As in with an auger bit? No wonder it died.


 low speed dude!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Who uses a _cordless_ to drill out entire dwellings?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

In the past I have drilled a few holes here and there with a cordless, but a whole house. How many batteries would that take?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

jd450 backhoe bucket vs power plant mystery conduit (30+ kv ?). (you would think it would take longer than a few seconds to blow a hole in one of those buckets !)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Mine would be a Hitachi DS18DSAL compact 18v Li On drill. Looked and felt awesome but died in 2 days doing average residential rough-in drilling, and I exchanged it for a Bosch. I had high hopes for it. Anyway I've seen some of Hitachi's heavier duty stuff and it looks solid enough that I would still take a chance, like the SDS Max hammers.


 

Why in the world would you rough in with a cordless??? That's gonna be one slow rough in


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Mine would be a Hitachi DS18DSAL compact 18v Li On drill. Looked and felt awesome but died in 2 days doing average residential rough-in drilling, and I exchanged it for a Bosch. I had high hopes for it. Anyway I've seen some of Hitachi's heavier duty stuff and it looks solid enough that I would still take a chance, like the SDS Max hammers.


Reliable Power Meters RPM for the price one should not have to worry if they will work or not.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

how about the $120.00 part that connects the arbor of a right angle drill ?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Any Ryobi drill...they break, smoke and break.


My 18v lithium ryobl drill and sawzall hasn't broken, doesn't ever smoke and hasn't broken. And i'm not very easy on it at all. 
The stuff is better than it used to be. Dewalt on the other hand has gone way down hill, just like Klein.

I bought a Knipex multi-tool wire stripper thingy and it was a disappointment. It stripped stranded well, but not solid and it hurt my hand using it. So I returned it and got my money back.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Greenlee's alledged EMT cutter.









=


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Who uses a _cordless_ to drill out entire dwellings?


 =instant death


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> My 18v lithium ryobl drill and sawzall hasn't broken, doesn't ever smoke and hasn't broken. And i'm not very easy on it at all.
> The stuff is better than it used to be. Dewalt on the other hand has gone way down hill, just like Klein.
> quote]
> yeah yeah I know your love affair already.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

haha, nice quote dude.
:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> greenlee's alledged emt cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
agreed 100000%,,,,purejunk


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Those tic testers that you have to hold the metal clip down to make them to work. The one that I had was a ideal one and it was complete junk. Threw it in the floor and it blew apart.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Those tic testers that you have to hold the metal clip down to make them to work. The one that I had was a ideal one and it was complete junk. Threw it in the floor and it blew apart.


 Great! I just bought one. 
Had a Greenlee and it got lost; not too hip on it anyway.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Great! I just bought one.
> Had a Greenlee and it got lost; not too hip on it anyway.


I had one made by Sperry a few years back. That was a piece of junk. I have the feeling that Sperry is the worst maker of meter/tester stuff.
Is this true?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Great! I just bought one.
> Had a Greenlee and it got lost; not too hip on it anyway.


 Me personally I like the Fluke tic tester.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I had one made by Sperry a few years back. That was a piece of junk. I have the feeling that Sperry is the worst maker of meter/tester stuff.
> Is this true?


 They suck.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Peter D said:


> As in with an auger bit? No wonder it died.


No, to clarify, all the heavy stuff was done with a corded drill. The Hitachi was just for attaching boxes and clips.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine has to be the Mastercraft Digital Tape measurer.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST%2Fbrowse%2F6%2FTools%2FMeasuringTools%2FTapes%2FPRDOVR%7E0577112P%2FMastercraft%252BDigital%252BTape%252BMeasure.jsp

The reason for trying to get this tool was conduit. Onces you do a bend other than 30 degrees you need decimals of fractions. Honestly I'm not the best at determining inches compared to millimeters. 

Well the tool has to be "zero'd" by pulling the tape out and letting it retract a coulple of times to get the "proper" reading. 

What actually happens is that it never really zeros' accurately. So every single time you need to measure a new distance you need to use a pin to push in the reset button. 

The first one I got had a dead battery right out of the box and I had to exchange it for a different one. Then the new one was more trouble to use than a normal tape measurer. 

Conclusion? I'd love to kick the engineers involved in making this POS right in the balls. 

MORONS.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Biggest tool disappointment? The Tool of course!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Biggest tool disappointment? The Tool of course!


yeah, that would be a major disappointment.
Glad I'm not as-- nevermind.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Biggest tool disappointment? The Tool of course!


I wondered how long it would take for that one to show up. :thumbsup:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

The worst piece of junk tool has to be Kleins version of channel locks I got when I first started in the trade. I have since went to these. So far, so good. :thumbsup:



Rudeboy said:


> I had one made by Sperry a few years back. That was a piece of junk. I have the feeling that Sperry is the worst maker of meter/tester stuff.
> Is this true?


I see so many people with Sperry meters. I guess because they're cheap. They just look like Fisher-Price toys to me and I would never buy one. I do own one of their GFI testers. Never had a problem with it. 

I bought a Greenlee amp clamp meter one day in a pinch when I was doing a service change out in BFE and my Fluke was a couple hours away in my other bag. Every once in a while the little round battery in it comes out and I have to take the meter apart to correct it. I'm not really happy with it in general. 



BuzzKill said:


> Great! I just bought one.
> Had a Greenlee and it got lost; not too hip on it anyway.





william1978 said:


> Me personally I like the Fluke tic tester.


Don't trust those no way no how. I own one but it's deep deep down in my bag and I never use it anymore.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I had one made by Sperry a few years back. That was a piece of junk. I have the feeling that Sperry is the worst maker of meter/tester stuff.
> Is this true?


Sperry/GB is the lowest quality meter/tester you can buy. Low price is not always a value.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

this was a gift so i gave it back


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

worst tool i ever bought... Dollar store side cutters,
not even joking, they fell apart
and i cant remember the name of it, but it was a hammer that held the nail, and auto-fed it for you, POS


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


480sparky said:


> Greenlee's alledged EMT cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> this was a gift so i gave it back


Yeah those are near the top of my list... I'm sure if I thought about it there wouldd be other things that I'd consider even bigger wastes of money....

...oh yeah. Ideals little cheapo 'tracer' that sells for around $100. I got stuck without the Greenlee and found one of those in in a drawer in the service truck that looked barely used. I quickly found out why....

...the boss would have gotten more value for his money had he burned it.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> this was a gift so i gave it back


never seen one of those before, what is it?:blink:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> never seen one of those before, what is it?:blink:


 Me either.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> never seen one of those before, what is it?:blink:


https://www.kleinconnection.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category4_10001_10001_-1_13418_610-1-4and5-16_Cushion-Grip-Stubby-Nut-Driver-Set---1-1-2--Shank

Drive-A-Matic Cushion-Grip Nut Driver 

Automatically fits 15 different nut and screw sizes.

Hex head adjusts to the proper size as you turn it.

Will drive or loosen hex nuts from 1/4" (6.4 mm) to 7/16" (11.1 mm), hex-head screws from No. 6 to 1/4" (6.4 mm), and socket-head cap screws from No. 8 to 5/16" (7.9 mm).


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought a SEE SNAKE and it was a POS :no:

I couldn't even find a receptacle on the _outside_ of the wall


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I bought a SEE SNAKE and it was a POS :no:
> 
> I couldn't even find a receptacle on the _outside_ of the wall


I saw some plumbers with one a couple years ago they couldn't stop bragging on. Darned if I can remember what it looked like though. :blink:

Then again consider the source......


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

rdr said:


> I saw some plumbers with one a couple years ago they couldn't stop bragging on. Darned if I can remember what it looked like though. :blink:
> 
> Then again consider the source......


Some on here (TOOL) swear by them. :blink:

I was not impressed at all. :no:

The plumbers have one entirely different that the ones you buy with a 3ft. long probe.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> The plumbers have one entirely different that the ones you buy with a 3ft. long probe.


Yeah I remember that much. I just wanted to post a pic but then realized I wouldn't recoginze it if I saw it.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Tool disappointments? Wow.

Most any tool that I just 'had to have' because it was new, and looked clever, has been a disappointment. If the tool also did multiple jobs, make that a certain disappointment.

My Milwaukee angle drill - the little one that looks like a bird - was a major disappointment when it broke on the second hole. Disappointment turned into rage when I tried getting the warrantee honored.

My first set of generic 'allen' wrenches looked like candy-canes as soon as you tried to use them. Must have been made of aluminum.

The Greenlee tubing cutter makes the list, as does the multi-size nut driver. Both are useful only for extremely limited applications.

The folks that make the 'roto-split' also make a gizmo for cutting conduit; never did work very well for me.

Klein's hacksaw blades with three different tooth patterns are a bust.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Amish Electrician said:


> Klein's hacksaw blades with three different tooth patterns are a bust.


 I remember those blades, man those things were a joke.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

What's a good wire stripper to have? I was looking at some Klein's with the cushion grip, but they look like they might break after a use or two.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> What's a good wire stripper to have? I was looking at some Klein's with the cushion grip, but they look like they might break after a use or two.


 I like the ideal one's that will skin up to #6 and have the curved handels.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> What's a good wire stripper to have? I was looking at some Klein's with the cushion grip, but they look like they might break after a use or two.


This is the style I like. They seem to be pretty durable too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I bought a SEE SNAKE and it was a POS :no:
> 
> I couldn't even find a receptacle on the _outside_ of the wall


Didja turn the lights on? :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Didja turn the lights on? :whistling2::laughing:


I knew you were going to say *something.....  :laughing:*


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

The Irvin hacksaw I bought had terrible stock blades. The teeth were destroyed just short of a week of emt work, I've since gone to dewalt blades, not too expensive and they seem to hold up better.

My first Greenlee GT-11 tick also crapped out after maybe a month's use.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> The Irvin hacksaw I bought had terrible stock blades. The teeth were destroyed just short of a week of emt work, I've since gone to dewalt blades, not too expensive and they seem to hold up better.


 Does your employeer not supply the hack saw blades that you need. I like the Lenox ones try those.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I bought a SEE SNAKE and it was a POS :no:
> 
> I couldn't even find a receptacle on the _outside_ of the wall



The fault was clearly with the operator as so far you're the only person who has given a negative review on them. Marc S and 480sparky swear by them so I wonder who I should trust? :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The fault was clearly with the operator as so far you're the only person who has given a negative review on them. Marc S and 480sparky swear by them so I wonder who I should trust? :whistling2:


Well, duh! You obviously shouldn't trust _me_! You won't even trust me to wire a doghouse.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Well, duh! You obviously shouldn't trust _me_! You won't even trust me to wire a doghouse.


Or a flashlight.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Does your employeer not supply the hack saw blades that you need. I like the Lenox ones try those.


I gotta believe that his boss supplies blades. If not, thats really lame.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Who uses a _cordless_ to drill out entire dwellings?


None of the cordless stuff is ment for that kind of duty.....! Maybe a hole or two here and there, anything more than that your asking for troule. I would break out the boom drill .or right angle......


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I bought a SEE SNAKE and it was a POS :no:
> 
> I couldn't even find a receptacle on the _outside_ of the wall


I have to disagree. The See Snake has helped a great deal every time I use it. Just helped me out of a jam last Thursday as a matter of fact.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> Yeah those are near the top of my list... I'm sure if I thought about it there wouldd be other things that I'd consider even bigger wastes of money....
> 
> ...oh yeah. Ideals little cheapo 'tracer' that sells for around $100. I got stuck without the Greenlee and found one of those in in a drawer in the service truck that looked barely used. I quickly found out why....
> 
> ...the boss would have gotten more value for his money had he burned it.


 I have one and it works ok for me.. You have to run it down on the breakers pull it away for a couple of seconds and do it again....Works every time......Im not sure why so many guys have trouble with it. You have to read the instructions i guess. 
I was acually a little disappointed with the Millwaukee V 28 series. But im not sure if I might have damaged the batteries by charging them with a cheap power inverter.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I gotta believe that his boss supplies blades. If not, thats really lame.


I never actually bothered to check on that one. :001_huh:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Does your employeer not supply the hack saw blades that you need. I like the Lenox ones try those.


Not sure if he meant Irwin in his original post, but Lennox = Irwin. One of those companies bought the other ahwile back. If he mean Irvin, then I am off.

JJ


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> Not sure if he meant Irwin in his original post, but Lennox = Irwin. One of those companies bought the other ahwile back. If he mean Irvin, then I am off.
> 
> JJ


My bad, was Irwin.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The klein drive-amatic nut driver:










It works _okay_, but it's a bit cumbersome so it'd be easier to just pack several separate nut drivers. I just hate I paid money for it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> What's a good wire stripper to have? I was looking at some Klein's with the cushion grip, but they look like they might break after a use or two.


What could you possibly be doing with them that would cause them to break??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> What could you possibly be doing with them that would cause them to break??


 
Trying to strip concentric-ground high-voltage cable? :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> What could you possibly be doing with them that would cause them to break??


just ask PeterD, im sure he might know...


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> The klein drive-amatic nut driver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it for Christmas. Have yet to use it for work yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> just ask PeterD, im sure he might know...


He'll also know how to repair them using Scotchcoat and PVC glue.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> Got it for Christmas. Have yet to use it for work yet.


Is the working mechanism similar to the Gator Grip?


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Is the working mechanism similar to the Gator Grip?


 Yep, just pull the end out, press it onto the nut to fit, and turn. The metal part with the grip is free spinning for two-handed steadier operation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> Yep, just pull the end out, press it onto the nut to fit, and turn. .......


So it can't be used without pulling the end out? Seems kind of worthless when you have a nut buried in the back of a box.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> He'll also know how to repair them using Scotchcoat and PVC glue.:whistling2:


Don't get too far a head of yourself.. he has to first master taking the cap off the can

Pete.. just remember

Lefty - loosey

Righty - tighty :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Don't get too far a head of yourself.. he has to first master taking the cap off the can
> 
> Pete.. just remember
> 
> ...


For a guy who flunked 1st grade, you're pretty sharp. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> For a guy who flunked 1st grade, you're pretty sharp. :thumbsup:


I learned that from Mr. Rogers and I just wanted to help you out a little :thumbup:


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So it can't be used without pulling the end out? Seems kind of worthless when you have a nut buried in the back of a box.


Yeah, not to mention if the nut is mounted on or in a fragile material, you don't want exert the pressure needed to press it to fit with one hand in the back of that box. It's got a bit of fight to it to have it clamp down when you push. I plan on builiding up a collection of hollow-shaft nutdrivers, and just using the automatic when handy.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Is the working mechanism similar to the Gator Grip?


I _have_ used that, and I loved it.

Need to pick one up myself.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I _have_ used that, and I loved it.
> 
> Need to pick one up myself.


 I never have used one, it seemed pretty gimicky to me so I never bothered.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone used those grabit bolt extractors? They look like they would work pretty good but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Is the working mechanism similar to the Gator Grip?



I own one of these.Everybody says the same thing,"Does that thing work?"Then I let them use it and they say"Woe! how much?I gotta get one."..


----------



## adam4all (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the Gator Grip tip.

I bought the Klein multi-driver and it's just too small to be useful. Great idea - poor build. Gonna check out the G.G. 

I'm a sucker for this stuff.

Brought a small Rigid tubing cutter that I use for emt with wire already pulled through it (e.g roof top unit stubs). Also need a rat tail file for the nasty ridge the cutter leaves on the inside of the pipe. Makes a nice even cut for stripping service conductors also, just cut until you hear the blade cracking through the last hair of the insulation. 

lhttp://www.toolbarn.com/ridgid-32985.html


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Greenlee's alledged EMT cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about getting one of these. Are there other EMT cutters you could recommend, or all they all crap?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Anyone used those grabit bolt extractors? They look like they would work pretty good but haven't tried them yet.


i have 2 sets, they work great, used them quite a few times


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> i have 2 sets, they work great, used them quite a few times


 I have looked at them quite a few times but talked myself out of it every time. I may just have to grab a set. I guess if they worked once or twice to get you out of a jam it would be worth it.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I have one and it works ok for me.. You have to run it down on the breakers pull it away for a couple of seconds and do it again....Works every time......Im not sure why so many guys have trouble with it. You have to read the instructions i guess.
> I was acually a little disappointed with the Millwaukee V 28 series. But im not sure if I might have damaged the batteries by charging them with a cheap power inverter.


Our foreman just got the shop to buy us one for our job we're on. We're going behind another contractor that about 90 percent wired the place and let drywall. I'ts a life saver as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I own one of these.Everybody says the same thing,"Does that thing work?"Then I let them use it and they say"Woe! how much?I gotta get one."..


I just bought one last week... And wonder why I wasted 10 bucks...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jammerx37 said:


> I just bought one last week... And wonder why I wasted 10 bucks...



You don't like it?It's not good for everything,but in a pinch it's good.I like it for beam clamps,taking off panel covers,small things.I found it to be pretty handy.I've had mine for about 4 years and the only draw back I see is sometimes the teeth get jammed.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> You don't like it?It's not good for everything,but in a pinch it's good.I like it for beam clamps,taking off panel covers,small things.I found it to be pretty handy.I've had mine for about 4 years and the only draw back I see is sometimes the teeth get jammed.


No... the biggest drawback is if the bolt stud is more that 3/8" you can't get to it. I bought the smaller of the 2.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I have to disagree. The See Snake has helped a great deal every time I use it. Just helped me out of a jam last Thursday as a matter of fact.


 
Yea I have a rigid see snake and it has saved me more than once. The camera did break off the first time I used it (my fault) They told me to mail it to them and they sent me a new one. Well worth the cost if you do remodel work.


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

I had a fluke one that was great for years when it finally died i couldn't find it any more


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

electricnewf said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these. Are there other EMT cutters you could recommend, or all they all crap?




:001_huh:The rigid pipe cutter in the plumbing isle of home creepo work great.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

The most worthless tool I own:

Channellock *"*Locknut Plier"

Bought it, used it for a day, went back to the beater...


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I keep looking at that thing thinking it'll be handy to have, but I've never needed one before so I think it'll just be something else to carry around. But me being the tool connoisseur that I am still wants one if nothing else just to have one. 



Grimlock said:


> The most worthless tool I own:
> 
> Channellock *"*Locknut Plier"
> 
> Bought it, used it for a day, went back to the beater...


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> I keep looking at that thing thinking it'll be handy to have, but I've never needed one before so I think it'll just be something else to carry around. But me being the tool connoisseur that I am still wants one if nothing else just to have one.


 
You want it?

Meet me at the quick-stop on the corner down the street and it's yours. (I'll give you a couple days to get here) :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok I'll be there:blink:. Long walk from NC!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

anything that has the klein name and greenlee hand tools. GL KO's are the [email protected]#*


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> this was a gift so i gave it back


I bought one as a new apprentice thinking I could save money and space but was my worst purchase.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nick.pei said:


> I bought one as a new apprentice thinking I could save money and space but was my worst purchase.


It must be an on-going industry joke.

Like the pipe stretcher.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

nick.pei said:


> I bought one as a new apprentice thinking I could save money and space but was my worst purchase.


I was at Home Depot today and saw it for sale. $38 + tax (Canuck money, eh). You can buy regular Klein nut drivers for $10 each.


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> I keep looking at that thing thinking it'll be handy to have, but I've never needed one before so I think it'll just be something else to carry around. But me being the tool connoisseur that I am still wants one if nothing else just to have one.












Don't bother, Gil. I spotted one on a shelf in our shop a few weeks ago that looked like it had never been used (minus the spring). I thought to myself, "Man, that I gotta try that", and stuck it in my toolbag. It works alright if you can line it up perfectly with the locknut, but if you can't, it is useless. The next day, I put it right back on the shelf where I found it for the next sucker to try :no:


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Who uses a _cordless_ to drill out entire dwellings?


 Yeah...augar bits will kill a cordless even on low speed. Whats the reason of using one on a rough anyway? Seems to me it would take much longer to drill out. :confused1:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> The most worthless tool I own:
> 
> Channellock *"*Locknut Plier"
> 
> Bought it, used it for a day, went back to the beater...


 Klein makes a locknut plier that seems to do pretty good. They work good in most applications.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

a-bulb said:


> Yeah...augar bits will kill a cordless even on low speed. Whats the reason of using one on a rough anyway? Seems to me it would take much longer to drill out. :confused1:


 
Some guys think with their penîs..... that's all I got to say... about that.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

does anyone have a pair of the 480 channelocks? im thinking of getting them for 4" pipe


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve W said:


> does anyone have a pair of the 480 channelocks? im thinking of getting them for 4" pipe


I got 3 pair, but 3" is the biggest I've used 'em on.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Steve W said:


> does anyone have a pair of the 480 channelocks? im thinking of getting them for 4" pipe


Are those Big Azz ones? If so they work good. But they are Channelocks so they'll fall out of adjustment and it'll piss you off. If the Knipex weren't so dang expensive I'd love to have 2 pair of those. For the money the Channelocks will do the job.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Are those Big Azz ones? If so they work good. But they are Channelocks so they'll fall out of adjustment and it'll piss you off. If the Knipex weren't so dang expensive I'd love to have 2 pair of those. For the money the Channelocks will do the job.


 
I have 6 pairs but I worked in a plant great for 3" a little tight on the 4" butt they work and get the job done I have had mine for over 10 years bought at a flea market 5 bucks a pair still brand new in the package...I didn't ask any questions:whistling2:.....if you do a lot of bigger pipe it is worth buying a pair to have around.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> I have 6 pairs but I worked in a plant great for 3" a little tight on the 4" butt they work and get the job done I have had mine for over 10 years bought at a flea market 5 bucks a pair still brand new in the package...I didn't ask any questions:whistling2:.....if you do a lot of bigger pipe it is worth buying a pair to have around.



For 4'' pipe I like a strap wrench or a chain wrench,Like you said the channel locks are bit small for 4'' .


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> For 4'' pipe I like a strap wrench or a chain wrench,Like you said the channel locks are bit small for 4'' .


Yeah I always had a chain wrench as well found it worked better in a dirty/ greasy enviroment better than a strap wrench did, got a better bite.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Steve W said:


> does anyone have a pair of the 480 channelocks? im thinking of getting them for 4" pipe


 I have 2 pair and they are usefull on large conduit.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Yeah I always had a chain wrench as well found it worked better in a dirty/ greasy enviroment better than a strap wrench did, got a better bite.



Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have two of those gator grip things. i keep them in the jeep. they work great when **** falls off it. 

i also bought klein screwdrivers... need i say more.

i was lucky enough to get my dads old klein tools. i wanna say 30 years old. they still work great. mine, 6 months old and now used for pry bars.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Worst tool to me was a Rotor Zip. I keep it around as punishment for watching tv.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> i have two of those gator grip things. i keep them in the jeep. they work great when **** falls off it.
> 
> i also bought klein screwdrivers... need i say more.
> 
> i was lucky enough to get my dads old klein tools. i wanna say 30 years old. they still work great. mine, 6 months old and now used for pry bars.


Used my kleins in a manufacturing environment a crappy one for over a decade and still have most of my originals in my pouch. Plus some of the newer ones never had an issue I love them. Plus American made.:thumbup:


----------



## hardscrabble (Feb 19, 2010)

Most everything from Harbor Freight is junk


----------



## abraham.issac.jacob (Mar 6, 2010)

This is my tool kit spanner recently broken while removing a wheel...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

abraham.issac.jacob said:


> This is my tool kit spanner recently broken while removing a wheel...


 
No wonder, a spanner wrench is a plumbing tool, not a mechanics tool


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

This is my favorite wiring to tool for wire nuts....

View attachment 2795


I tried the one that has a 1/4" hex drive for a drill and the end of the screwdriver ones but this one works best for me.


----------



## the_tool (Mar 9, 2010)

*Sorry to Hear!*



Vintage Sounds said:


> Mine would be a Hitachi DS18DSAL compact 18v Li On drill. Looked and felt awesome but died in 2 days doing average residential rough-in drilling, and I exchanged it for a Bosch. I had high hopes for it. Anyway I've seen some of Hitachi's heavier duty stuff and it looks solid enough that I would still take a chance, like the SDS Max hammers.


Which is why Hitachi typically has a longer or "beefier" warranty than some of the other name brands. Its like they know their going to be having to help more individuals. My advice, go with a brand that is known for durability. I personally like Makita vs Hitachi, but they each have their good points.
Brandon


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

the_tool said:


> Which is why Hitachi typically has a longer or "beefier" warranty than some of the other name brands. Its like they know their going to be having to help more individuals. My advice, go with a brand that is known for durability. I personally like Makita vs Hitachi, but they each have their good points.
> Brandon


They're all made in the "Orient". I'd say warranty is the only thing that REALLY matters. My mentality is buy one and cross your fingers. I don't care if it's Dewalt, Makita, Bosch, Hilti... it's all foreign. Brand preference is, for the most part, in the users' head. If you've had luck with one brand - stay with it until you get a bad one, then make a judgement based on the severity of the malfunction(s) and decide if you want to change brands.

$.02 is all it's worth people. :blink:

Chris
AC Tool Supply, Inc.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That's definitely some of the best power tool advice I've heard in a long while :thumbsup:.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> That's definitely some of the best power tool advice I've heard in a long while :thumbsup:.


Gilbequick,

What do you think of this? 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/s...-service-provider-manufacturers-74236/index3/

(feel free to bump this and start a new thread)


Chris
AC Tool Supply, Inc.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

It'd be cool and I'd really like to see it, but I'm not sure if this is as big of a site for that many companies to fully take advantage of it by investing their time into it. The reason I say that is because ContractorTalk covers all trades, this one is electrical specific, so electrical products would probably work out ok.

The tool section is one of my favorites. I am tool junkie, especially for different and new tools. The tool section of the forums also appears to get a large volume of traffic through it.


----------



## alann53 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sub-scanner*

Has anyone tried this Milwaukee tool? I drill though a lot of concrete and it would be great to have a tool that could help me avoid rebar! 
*Milwaukee 2290-21*

*M12™ 12V SUB-SCANNER™ Cordless Detection Tool Kit*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

alann53 said:


> Has anyone tried this Milwaukee tool? I drill though a lot of concrete and it would be great to have a tool that could help me avoid rebar!


 
Link no workee.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

alann53 said:


> Has anyone tried this Milwaukee tool? I drill though a lot of concrete and it would be great to have a tool that could help me avoid rebar!
> *Milwaukee 2290-21*
> 
> *M12™ 12V SUB-SCANNER™ Cordless Detection Tool Kit*


I generally use DeWalt tools have had no issues but I stray on certain items like hammer drills for concrete and such. I like the Bosch bulldog extreme with the re-bar eating bits. Even if you hit re-bar they will cut right through it and they do not cost much more. Has worked the best for me and I worked for a major vehicle wash vendor for a while were we put in around 400 anchors in a job and they always cut no bind ups or bit breaks.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Klein Ratchet Cutters*

Didn't last a year.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

petek57 said:


> Didn't last a year.


 
Did ya try to cut ACSR with 'em?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Did ya try to cut ACSR with 'em?


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

alann53 said:


> Has anyone tried this Milwaukee tool? I drill though a lot of concrete and it would be great to have a tool that could help me avoid rebar!
> *Milwaukee 2290-21*
> 
> *M12™ 12V SUB-SCANNER™ Cordless Detection Tool Kit*


I've seen it and wondered if it would be worth the high price compared to a normal stud scanner.

Personally I think I'd rent one for a day and put it through the paces to see if its something I want to buy. With some tools I want actual practical experience before deciding to spend money on it. Reviews just don't cut it for some stuff, particularly tools that I have specific expectations of what I want it for.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Only cut copper 4/0-500mcm


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I know a guy who has had a pair of Kelin ratchet cutters for over 10 years now, and they're still cutting good.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I know a guy who has had a pair of Kelin ratchet cutters for over 10 years now, and they're still cutting good.


 
If you don't mean me, then you know two.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Just paint all those washed up tools with ******.. They will work like new :thumbup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> My bad, was Irwin.


Maybe he was using a German pronunciation. In that case, it would be Irvin. :jester:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> Yep, just pull the end out, press it onto the nut to fit, and turn. The metal part with the grip is free spinning for two-handed steadier operation.


That Klein driver looks like it weighs about 2 pounds. :blink:

I would have to say that in my first 2 years in an apprenticeship that my 2 biggest tool disappointments are:

1. Klein J2000 lineman pliers, when the grips both pulled off.
2. Klein cunduit reamer and fitting screwdriver when the driver tip rounded right off only after the first few uses.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Steve W said:


> does anyone have a pair of the 480 channelocks? im thinking of getting them for 4" pipe





gilbequick said:


> Are those Big Azz ones? ...If the Knipex weren't so dang expensive I'd love to have 2 pair of those. For the money the Channelocks will do the job.


I have a 460 (16in.)... left over from my days as a machine mechanic.
Next big purchase for me might be a Knipex set with the 16 and 22" Knipex 'channellocks'.

I also have a chain wrench (Williams) that has about a 12in. handle. Not sure of the pipe dia. capacity of that size wrench. I may just purchase one more chain wrench in a larger size when I find a deal on one. That's all I am providing on my own for work (pliers and chain wrenches). The contractor better provide pipe wrenches, if that's what they expect us to use.

Although, in my IBEW local, our 'required tools' list mandates "pipe wrench or chain wrench". No size indicated, so I'm covered with my current chain wrench.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> They're all made in the "Orient". I'd say warranty is the only thing that REALLY matters. My mentality is buy one and cross your fingers. I don't care if it's Dewalt, Makita, Bosch, Hilti... it's all foreign. Brand preference is, for the most part, in the users' head. If you've had luck with one brand - stay with it until you get a bad one, then make a judgement based on the severity of the malfunction(s) and decide if you want to change brands.
> 
> $.02 is all it's worth people. :blink:
> 
> ...


All Bosch power tools (that I have used anyway) are either Swiss made, German made, or US made. I would have to exclude Bosch from the 'Orient' region manufacturers.
A Hilti ground rod driver that I used 2 weeks ago said 'Made in Liechtenstein'.

Unless I am wrong, Germany, Switzerland, Austria -regoin manufacturers don't make 'junk'. Those countries have manufacturing standards to follow, and something called 'pride in craftsmanship'. U.S.-made tools can be hit-and-miss in that department in the last decade, or so (unfortunately).


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> This is the style I like. They seem to be pretty durable too.




i have these in my spare tool pouch. I cut #12 solid once. Now they get stuck closed. it's annoys me to have to use two hands when using them.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

michael3 said:


> i have these in my spare tool pouch. I cut #12 solid once. Now they get stuck closed. it's annoys me to have to use two hands when using them.


you put a notch in the metal on the cutting side. try to file it down, and they will work again. i did the same to a set of craftsman ones


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> you put a notch in the metal on the cutting side. try to file it down, and they will work again. i did the same to a set of craftsman ones



i been through all that.... i filled it more than once. i dont even see a notch. i loosen the nut that holds the two sides together. put a little 3in1 on them. nothing. ever since I cut that piece of wire i had no luck. they fit in my ultra wide hands so well and stripped nicely

ever since i cut a piece of solid they have never been the same.

oh well i use these now...

https://www.kleinconnection.com/web...001_-1_13001_14965_11045_Wire-Stripper-Cutter


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

michael3 said:


> .......i loosen the nut that holds the two sides together. .........


Is there a bolt on the other side of them? If so, maybe all you did is rotate the entire nut & bolt assembly. My ideals bind up like that once in a while too. I need to use my 9-kliens to hold one side while I loosend the other side with a tork screwdriver.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Is there a bolt on the other side of them? If so, maybe all you did is rotate the entire nut & bolt assembly. My ideals bind up like that once in a while too. I need to use my 9-kliens to hold one side while I loosend the other side with a tork screwdriver.



that's a thought. something i have yet to try thanks


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

michael3 said:


> i have these in my spare tool pouch. I cut #12 solid once. Now they get stuck closed. it's annoys me to have to use two hands when using them.


I use the same ones and cut solid 12 all day long, day in, day out. Cutting solid 12 should not have deformed the cutting blades in any way. I think if you just loosen the nut holding them together a smidge and they should be fine.

Wow I should read all the posts first.....yeah what 480 said......


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I use the same ones and cut solid 12 all day long, day in, day out. Cutting solid 12 should not have deformed the cutting blades in any way. I think if you just loosen the nut holding them together a smidge and they should be fine.
> 
> Wow I should read all the posts first.....yeah what 480 said......


A new apprentice let a JW borrow his new Klein wire strippers to cut a 8-32 or a 10-32. After cutting the screw, the pliers were tight. Apprentice had to get a hex key and loosen the pivot screw.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

A guy I work with had the same pair of Klein strippers bind up. He would loosen the nut and they would eventually bind up again. He gave them to me and this is what I did:

Completely removed the nut and bolt, cleaned the threads and put some blue thread locking compound on the threads. Then I reassembled the strippers tightening the nut and bolt until they would not open, then backed the nut off just enough so the spring would pop them open. Then I set them aside to let the thread lock cure. I haven't used them much yet, but so far they haven't bound up again.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Greenlee's alledged EMT cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I was thinking of buying one. What problem did you have with it?


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Greenlee's alledged EMT cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried the Klein one? are they the same description?


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Motts said:


> A guy I work with had the same pair of Klein strippers bind up. He would loosen the nut and they would eventually bind up again. He gave them to me and this is what I did:
> 
> Completely removed the nut and bolt, cleaned the threads and put some blue thread locking compound on the threads. Then I reassembled the strippers tightening the nut and bolt until they would not open, then backed the nut off just enough so the spring would pop them open. Then I set them aside to let the thread lock cure. I haven't used them much yet, but so far they haven't bound up again.



that's a few people that say they have been binding.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> Hey, I was thinking of buying one. What problem did you have with it?


I can't back the blade off the pipe. The black handle just unscrews, The only way to get it off the pipe is to complete the cut just like a plumber's cutter, which leaves a ridge the size of the Alleghenys on the inside.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I can't back the blade off the pipe. The black handle just unscrews, The only way to get it off the pipe is to complete the cut just like a plumber's cutter, which leaves a ridge the size of the Alleghenys on the inside.


 I very rarely use one but the trick to it is cut 3/4 through and then snap the pipe. It doesn't leave that little ridge.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> I very rarely use one but the trick to it is cut 3/4 through and then snap the pipe. It doesn't leave that little ridge.


Yeah, but if you can't back the cutter off the pipe, it's got to be difficult to snap the pipe effectively... I believe that is the problem being described, if I am not mistaken.

I have used a standard Ridgid tubing cutter to cut EMT very effectively, with little to no burr on the inside of the conduit.

I would have to believe that these 'so-called' 'EMT tubing cutters' have different rollers and most likely a thinner blade.

I don't know, Ridgid does sell different cutter wheels for different purposes, for the same cutter (respectively).

I have used a tubing cutter above a ceiling, and was able to use an EMT bender to help snap the pipe. Whatever works, right? Hacksaw, Porta-Band, tubing cutter. As long as the conduit has no burr on the inside or cleaned up after cutting and that its 'diameter not effectively reduced' (NEC), use whatever you can.

I saw one of those 'EMT tubing cutters', and almost bought one, but didn't. I need to investigate what is different on it. ...and, would feel more comfortable buying a EMT cutter from a company like Ridgid, who know how to make one properly.

Last thing I want, is a cutter whose handle knob unscrews instead of backing the cutter wheel out of the cut... :no: 

Best thing about a tube cutter, is the square cut. It's right on where you marked it. No crooked cut...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I very rarely use one but the trick to it is cut 3/4 through and then snap the pipe. It doesn't leave that little ridge.


I can't remove the cutter to snap the pipe. That's the problem. The handle just unscrews. I cannot get the cutter off without completing the cut all the way through. The cutting blade cannot be backed off part-way through.... I must completely cut the conduit to get the tool off the pipe. I cannot cut 3/4 of the way through. I must cut all the way through.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Free up tight pliers.. A little Anti-Ox compound then spray with wd-40 .. Works great for me..


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I can't remove the cutter to snap the pipe. That's the problem. The handle just unscrews. I cannot get the cutter off without completing the cut all the way through. The cutting blade cannot be backed off part-way through.... I must completely cut the conduit to get the tool off the pipe. I cannot cut 3/4 of the way through. I must cut all the way through.


 So you're saying you can't get the cutter off. :jester:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I can't remove the cutter to snap the pipe. That's the problem. The handle just unscrews. I cannot get the cutter off without completing the cut all the way through. The cutting blade cannot be backed off part-way through.... I must completely cut the conduit to get the tool off the pipe. I cannot cut 3/4 of the way through. I must cut all the way through.


Maybe try some locktight on the handle screw.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Free up tight pliers.. A little Anti-Ox compound then spray with wd-40 .. Works great for me..


rapid tap cutting fluid is FANTASTIC for getting all your tools nice and loose. I used it once about 12 years ago when I first bought my Klein crimpers and cable cutters, and they been as loose as a crack whore ever since.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> So you're saying you can't get the cutter off. :jester:


 
Yea, you could say that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> rapid tap cutting fluid is FANTASTIC for getting all your tools nice and loose. I used it once about 12 years ago when I first bought my Klein crimpers and cable cutters, and they been as loose as a crack whore ever since.


You sure do know how to put it straight :thumbup:

OTOH - •••• Klein! I am tired of their cheap steel. I should not have to break in a tool, Just to get to the post break in period and have the cutting edge be ruined.

I dont know, maybe Im just bitter that I invested in Klein and got ••••ed.

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You sure do know how to put it straight :thumbup:
> 
> OTOH - •••• Klein! I am tired of their cheap steel. I should not have to break in a tool, Just to get to the post break in period and have the cutting edge be ruined.
> 
> ...


invest in ideal tools


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> invest in ideal tools


The Ideal tools would be the old Klein tools.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> invest in ideal tools





AFOREMA1 said:


> The Ideal tools would be the old Klein tools.


:thumbup: Ideal is the only way to go especially the screwdrivers they are tough to beat:thumbsup: and all the laseredge line nad nutdrivers are also top notch


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i bought a set of ideal screwdrivers to replace the ones i lost. they are much more tougher than klein


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i bought a set of ideal screwdrivers to replace the ones i lost. they are much more tougher than klein


yea they are and the ideal phillips is so much better than kleins


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Aside from my earlier post, other disappointments would be:

*Checkpoint G2 USA 4-vial level.* 90 degree vial got a slow leak, and the bubble kept growing until it was wider than the lines on the vial. 
In Checkpoint's defense, I sent it to them and they repaired it, no questions asked, no proof-of-purchase.

Honestly, I can't understand why Checkpoint makes their vials with the bubbles so tiny. They're round, and not oval, much smaller than the dimension of the width of the lines.

Oh well, just takes getting used to, I guess. I see a lot of electricians carrying the G2 or G3.

Another disappointment is another level; the *Greenlee 5in. 4-vial level* with anti-dog screw attachment. The 90 degree vial on this level has a leak now. There is air getting into the vial, just like on my G2. It's obvious that Checkpoint makes this level for Greenlee. I doubt that I can send this one to Checkpoint for repair, although I should call, just to check.

Besides, I have purchased a anti-dog level, to be able to have an anti-dog without 3 extra vials on it, and just a bit less weight. (It's by Ventura Level Co., USA, from www.wireman.com not from www.no-dog.com). I was ordering from wireman.com anyway. No-Dog has some good levels...

So, there's 2 more disappointments. At least the Checkpoint has been fixed.

bp out


----------



## zappy (Mar 6, 2009)

Just started out in the trade, I had some channel lock dikes. Handed them to my boss to use, they broke in two.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I swear the sign on the store front reads '*TOOLS* R US' !!! :001_huh:

























I thought that level looked *sweet*!!! Very inconsistent, though...

Apparently there's this store for kids, called '*Toys* R Us'??

IDK, my bad... :whistling2:


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol got your helper some tools. i mean child.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i purchased a pair of Snap-On High leverage ***** when i got them in the mail i was very impress with the quality and the weight, after using them for a few hours they are terrible they wouldn't even cut threw drag-line or even snip off a corner of 3/4 greenfield with out wigging it back and fourth so i had return them and went back to my jourymen klein ***** the blue ones


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

st0mps said:


> i purchased a pair of Snap-On High leverage ***** when i got them in the mail i was very impress with the quality and the weight, after using them for a few hours they are terrible they wouldn't even cut threw drag-line or even snip off a corner of 3/4 greenfield with out wigging it back and fourth so i had return them and went back to my jourymen klein ***** the blue ones





> went back to my journeyman Klein ***** the blue ones


Those are the best ones..:thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Sorry Frasbee....:laughing:

My Bosch 36v hammerdrill was probally my biggest dissapointment, the salesman talked a big game and I bought it but it didnt perform as it does on the advertisments and there was a serious issue with the chucks holding onto things. My 18v Milwaukee blows it out of the water then steals its missus to be honest.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Klein non-contact voltage detector...

Was mesmerized by the pretty lights... ordered one by mail... feels cheap and rattles when you shake it....


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

chewy said:


> Sorry Frasbee....:laughing:
> 
> My Bosch 36v hammerdrill was probally my biggest dissapointment, the salesman talked a big game and I bought it but it didnt perform as it does on the advertisments and there was a serious issue with the chucks holding onto things. My 18v Milwaukee blows it out of the water then steals its missus to be honest.


Blasphemy. It must've been a defect!

Though honestly, I wouldn't have bothered with the 36 volt. Those drill chucks aren't even all metal. I'd go with the Brute Tough 18 volt stuff.

My biggest disappointment was knipex linemans pliers.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Millwaukee V28. I bought it when i first went out on my own and it never mesured up to the hype. And I would never try to drill out a whole house with any drill. Thats asking too much for any drill. Augers are a bit much for them too. Sure it works but it really beats them up. 

The 12v hackzaul. its fine for little stuff but the standard batteries die way to fast when you do anything significant with it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The guy who sold me this tool promised me that when the housewives decided at the last minute to "go with light almond plates and devices" just to point this at her head and pull the trigger and she would instantly revert to white, which I can buy readily. It didn't even work today at all........


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> The guy who sold me this tool promised me that when the housewives decided at the last minute to "go with light almond plates and devices" just to point this at her head and pull the trigger and she would instantly revert to white, which I can buy readily. It didn't even work today at all........


 
Did you remember to make the byeeeeeuwww beeeeeeeeuuuuwwww noises??:no:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Anything Metabo. Every drill, sawzall hammer drill, all have failed in some way. 
Generally the motor still ran, just the attachment to the bit, blade etc. broke way to early.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Blasphemy. It must've been a defect!
> 
> Though honestly, I wouldn't have bothered with the 36 volt. Those drill chucks aren't even all metal. I'd go with the Brute Tough 18 volt stuff.
> 
> My biggest disappointment was knipex linemans pliers.


Its just an outer sheath that is plastic on the chuck, which in itself is a design floor, I was drilling by an exposed nail and it scored it up real bad so that it cut my hand when I tightend it. 

Chuck issues aside it was the last straw when a battery started having an error light show up. I really expected more from a drill that was made in Switzerland.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Anything Metabo. Every drill, sawzall hammer drill, all have failed in some way.
> Generally the motor still ran, just the attachment to the bit, blade etc. broke way to early.


Their grinders are considered the best over here and the Sliding Compound Mitre Saws are top knotch from my limited experiance with them. Shame about the other tools though.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

My work provides me with our first set of tools which are all Klein. My needle nose didn't last long so I purchased another pair of them. They where done in a month. Bought another pair and they didn't last long either. Bought one last pair and put them in a drawer and purchased a pair of Knipex and never had a problem yet. Kleins where 6in yellow handles used for phone wiring and coax.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

chrisfnl said:


> Klein non-contact voltage detector...
> 
> Was mesmerized by the pretty lights... ordered one by mail... feels cheap and rattles when you shake it....


100% agree! Couple weeks ago the pretty lights didn't change and i got whacked. I proceeded to shatter it on the concrete and went to an Amprobe VP-440...guys i work with swear by them. Ultimately it's my fault for trusting the word of the "maintenance man" that he turned off the breaker


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky711 said:


> 100% agree! Couple weeks ago the pretty lights didn't change and i got whacked. I proceeded to shatter it on the concrete and went to an Amprobe VP-440...guys i work with swear by them. Ultimately it's my fault for trusting the word of the "maintenance man" that he turned off the breaker


I wouldn't trust a death stick for determining if I'm going to get shocked or not no matter what brand it was.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Harbor Frieght

i suspect they write their own 5 star reviews

~CS~


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Knipex Linesman pliers


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

klein bendi-bit and klein made in china 25 foot tape.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

chewy said:


> Their grinders are considered the best over here and the Sliding Compound Mitre Saws are top knotch from my limited experiance with them. Shame about the other tools though.


 I have the big hammer ME53 and smaller hammer. I think they are great tools, and half the price of hilti...and German.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

My biggest tool disappointment was the first guy I hired.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

michael3 said:


> klein bendi-bit and klein made in china 25 foot tape.


My 25 foot Klein tape does a cork screw in the first 8". Thankfully, it has markings on both sides, so I can still use it, but what a crock. The problem is, I killed 2 fat maxes and 2 cheap Stanleys in about 3 weeks before I got the Klein. At least the Klein still extends and retracts easily. I may just go back to the stainless Stanleys.

The grips came off of my Klein journeyman *****, but I will just slap some goop on them and that should hold them. The pair I had before them sheared a big piece off of the nose when I was cutting something, and the supply house exchanged them for a new pair. I stopped bothering with Klein phillips screwdrivers, and just use a multi-bit driver with a #1 and #2 phillips, and a 3/16" flathead.

I also destroyed my Klein volt-tic. I want to get a fluke, but haven't gotten around to it yet. Was great when I first got it, but after a drop from a 10' step ladder, the button would stick down and it would turn on and off at will. 

My first pair of Redwing logger boots only lasted a year before the sole tore across the ball of my foot. I replaced them with another pair, and they have held up pretty well, though I haven't quite owned them a year yet.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> My 25 foot Klein tape does a cork screw in the first 8". Thankfully, it has markings on both sides, so I can still use it, but what a crock. The problem is, I killed 2 fat maxes and 2 cheap Stanleys in about 3 weeks before I got the Klein. At least the Klein still extends and retracts easily. I may just go back to the stainless Stanleys.


I hope your exagerating! You broke all those tapes?, letting it recoil at full force when the tape is twisted will cause a corkscrew. Also the sliding hook is for inside/outside measuremants, that will become inaccurate every time it slams into the case. If my tape gets dirty i recoil it through my shirt or trousers to clean it, it will last longer if the debri inside the case is kept to a minimum.


----------



## Kris Davis (Nov 15, 2009)

Motorola Bionic Cell Phone
I talked my boss into upgrading me to a Iphone about a year and a half ago. We switched to Verizon because the service is better where our office is at. He decided to get everyone the best motorola cell phone. Nothing is simple about it compared to the Iphone.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Klenipex linesman pliers.

Those things are janky.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm disappointed with Milwaukee tools. Quite a bit of their products are now made in china.:no:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm disappointed with Milwaukee tools. Quite a bit of their products are now made in china.:no:


"professionally made in china" 

Get it right.
:whistling2:

Although the m12 and m18 stuff is pretty darn good.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Klein tools, they want premium price for a sub standard tool. There screwdrivers are engineered to last 2 months top, if used daily. The blade goes dull or the Phillips tip rounds off. Something you would expect from a cheap tool. No wonder their losing a chunk of the market. I am on a job with roughly 500 electricians and I think I have seen MAYBE five sets of channel locks made by Klein.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

The other 990 channel locks are Channellock brand or something else?

that's a lot of electricians btw.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

360max said:


> Klein tools, they want premium price for a sub standard tool. There screwdrivers are engineered to last 2 months top, if used daily. The blade goes dull or the Phillips tip rounds off. Something you would expect from a cheap tool. No wonder their losing a chunk of the market. I am on a job with roughly 500 electricians and I think I have seen MAYBE five sets of channel locks made by Klein.


Klein never made good adjustable pliers.

Ever.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> The other 990 channel locks are Channellock brand or something else?
> 
> that's a lot of electricians btw.


channel locks brand are big, and I see more Knippix (spelling?) than Klein. Lots of electricians for huge job


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Klein never made good adjustable pliers.
> 
> Ever.


I would have know way of knowing. I've never used a pair.
Ever.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Klein never made good adjustable pliers.
> 
> Ever.


I do not mind paying premium price for a great tool. Klein* used to be* that company that made those tools.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> I would have know way of knowing. I've never used a pair.
> Ever.


you dont run conduit than?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

What's the price for klein channies compared to Channellock?

More expensive?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

360max said:


> you dont run conduit than?


I do occasionally. 
:laughing:

I was talking about Klein brand adjustable pliers though.

The adjustable pliers i own are made by Knipex and Channellock and i also have a pair of Rothenbergers, which are pretty much Knipex alligators. I like cobras the best.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> What's the price for klein channies compared to Channellock?
> 
> More expensive?


yes, klein more expensive


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> I do occasionally.
> :laughing:
> 
> I was talking about Klein brand adjustable pliers though.
> ...


I have never heard of cobras. I want to try the knippix but do not know if I will like them due to the thin insulation on handles. I think they will be hard on hands when I use them all day. How are the knippix when screwing rigid together?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I do occasionally.
> :laughing:
> 
> I was talking about Klein brand adjustable pliers though.
> ...


:sleep1:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


You don't own a pair of Rothenbergers. I'd bet (a forum member)'s grapes on it.

So go climb a rock peterd.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> You don't own a pair of Rothenbergers. I'd bet (a forum member)'s grapes on it.
> 
> So go climb a rock peterd.



:sleep1:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


:rudeboy:


----------



## FishSlayer (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

FishSlayer said:


>


Hey, you have to admit for $25 they are good if you are only using it for run of the mill ceiling tiles.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

That's the greenlee one? yeah that thing is a piece of junk. 

Way better off using a holesaw and a basketball cut in half.


----------



## FishSlayer (May 8, 2011)

I bought the klien version. I used it in my own house first. It was also the last time i used it. 

Maby good for ceiling tiles that can be replaced if you screw one up. But i wont use it in sombodys home.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

FishSlayer said:


> I bought the klien version. I used it in my own house first. It was also the last time i used it.
> 
> Maby good for ceiling tiles that can be replaced if you screw one up. But i wont use it in sombodys home.


Agreed, I picked up a RemGrit 6 3/8" holesaw on clearance at HD.

Everyone gets Halo 6" Old Work Cans. :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> That's the greenlee one? yeah that thing is a piece of junk.
> 
> *Way better off using a holesaw and a basketball cut in half.*




:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

360max said:


> I have never heard of cobras. I want to try the knippix but do not know if I will like them due to the thin insulation on handles. I think they will be hard on hands when I use them all day. How are the knippix when screwing rigid together?


If you're screwing rigid together you're better off with a pipe wrench.

They make alligator/cobras with thick molded handles if you're willing to pay more.

They grip better than channellock because the teeth are directional.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I wouldn't say biggest disapointment, just most recent.




Just bought a Megohmeter, but it only goes up to 500V. (MD Shunks) recommendation for residential testing. Now I learned, I need 1000V


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

360max said:


> channel locks brand are big, and I see more Knippix (spelling?) than Klein. Lots of electricians for huge job


Channel Lock adjustable pliers suck and I can't wait to replace mine. They pinch my hands all the time when I'm leaning on them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A Ryobi battery that caught fire in my charger 2 weeks ago. The battery was only a month old.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

dronai said:


> I wouldn't say biggest disapointment, just most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess....Supco 500?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

RIDGID 18 volt drill, free batterys for life ,what a freakin joke,G A R B A G E...LASTED 4 WEEKS , in the trash it went.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Stop buying tools at the dollar store...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

dronai said:


> I wouldn't say biggest disapointment, just most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna parrot what Macmike has said about the supco. It's perfect for resi cause of the simple red, yellow, green lights, perfect for HO's. 

For industrial, get a 1kv fluke or AEMC with a digital display.


----------



## Bad (Oct 13, 2011)

One disappointing tool I can think of is the klein pipe reamer. The 3/4 tooth broke 3 times within a year and each time I've had a hastle getting it replaced. I just bought an ideal, hopefully it holds up longer


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Greenlee *****.

A buddy broke the tips off 2 pair back to back.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Not disappointed , just commenting on the channellock conversation, I got the grip lock channelocks just recently, they seem alright so far, they are kind of like the knipex ones.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Also the potlight adjustable wholesaw sucked hard, I would never buy one again, I think I have the greenlee one.. Pure junk. l'll stick to the oldschool methods of cutting in pots.


----------



## Bad (Oct 13, 2011)

I have another, my Lenox hacksaw. The tightening mechanism broke in less than a year of use and Lowes wouldn't replace it because thy said I abused it lol


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bad said:


> One disappointing tool I can think of is the klein pipe reamer. The 3/4 tooth broke 3 times within a year and each time I've had a hastle getting it replaced. I just bought an ideal, hopefully it holds up longer


I have had the ideal for a few years. Works great. The wire nut twister is handy.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Bad said:


> One disappointing tool I can think of is the klein pipe reamer. The 3/4 tooth broke 3 times within a year and each time I've had a hastle getting it replaced. I just bought an ideal, hopefully it holds up longer


Sounds like more of an issue with your local customer services then anything.

Also it's a good idea to buy a 2 pack of replacement blades(Klein #19353 or Ideal #35-097 they're both about $5) and keep them for the next time one breaks. It just saves you from getting the run around or them trying to sell you another reamer.

They seem to break is when you get too aggressive going over the weld seam, so to make them last take it easy on that spot till edge gets warn down a bit.


----------



## wirestretcher (Apr 1, 2010)

Klein pocket knife. 150th anniversary limited edition. Product seems fine. Just disappointed to see it's made in Japan. Kinda thought Klein tools would be made in good ole USA. Guess thats what I get for thinking.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

*Conspiracy Theory*

How many of you think the multimeter test lead manufacturer never talks to the meter cover manufacturer? :001_huh: You know, the rubber bumpers you can add to your meter that provides a mild shock absorbing protection with the handy-dandy little places you can snap in your test lead ends?

I have 7 meters with these nifty covers. The test leads never wrap around the meter latitudinally or longitudinally with the lead ends snapping into place without a big loop of lead wires dangling or bending them into "U" shapes so sharp the lead wires break so you have to buy new ones. :no:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Roto-zip and a string = pot light hole..


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

This










I hate stripping multi core circular cables, lowthe it. Brought one of these thinking yes, what an awesome idea.

Complete and utter rubbish.

Mind you, this was a fleabuy cheapo; maybe the brand name ones are much better?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

maddhatter said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Knipex one, use it all the time. Use it on wire, portable rubber cord, tray cable, belden.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Biggest disappointment by far: Klein everything other than linesmans.
Any cordless tool by DeWalt. Nothing but problems / issues. Everyone I have worked with swears by them, they rink it's normal to replace batts, triggers, chucks, brushes, etc. after 6 7 8 mos. Kinda like buying all GM vehicles even after replacing the motor at 85k miles, tranny at 65k. Blind loyalty...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

anything from Harbor Frieght....~CS~


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Any M12 tool


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I have 2 pair and they are usefull on large conduit.


Seriously??
A chain wrench or strap wrench would be a better choice.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

big vic said:


> Any M12 tool


Did you ever try the xc batteries with the m12 stuff? Huge improvement over the 1.5ah batteries. I actually use my mini hackzall now.

That said, the m12 m-spector is right up there with my biggest tool disappointments.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

maddhatter said:


> This
> 
> I hate stripping multi core circular cables, lowthe it. Brought one of these thinking yes, what an awesome idea.
> 
> ...


No they are not,i have an ideal ill sell u cheap !!!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> Biggest disappointment by far: Klein everything other than linesmans.
> Any cordless tool by DeWalt. Nothing but problems / issues. Everyone I have worked with swears by them, they rink it's normal to replace batts, triggers, chucks, brushes, etc. after 6 7 8 mos. Kinda like buying all GM vehicles even after replacing the motor at 85k miles, tranny at 65k. Blind loyalty...


I swear by mine and beat the ever living hell out of them , lol ! Too much money wrapped up in the 18 volt line to jump ship now .


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

The many Simpson 260's that I owned that always broke to easily


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Can't Loosen 'Em and then Retighten 'Em!*



BP_redbear said:


> A new apprentice let a JW borrow his new Klein wire strippers to cut a 8-32 or a 10-32. After cutting the screw, the pliers were tight. Apprentice had to get a hex key and loosen the pivot screw.


I had a similar situation with my strippers. Couldn't ever get them 'right' again. Years later a factory rep told me there is an epoxy on the threads and once you loosen them up, you'll never get them to stay tight again.

No... I'm not making up a bad pun about loose strippers and never being able to get them tight again.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> anything from Harbor Frieght....~CS~


 I see those sheet rockers from south of the border using the Chicago brand Roto-zip knockoffs. 
They must buy the replacement warrantees. :laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

12-Gauge said:


> I had a similar situation with my strippers. Couldn't ever get them 'right' again. Years later a factory rep told me there is an epoxy on the threads and once you loosen them up, you'll never get them to stay tight again.
> 
> No... I'm not making up a bad pun about loose strippers and never being able to get them tight again.


Have 4 pair in my garage, thnx for remindin me, im gonna try a tack with the mig welder on the screw and nut! Ill let u know if it works


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The Klien Journeyman screwdrivers, snapped the shafts as if they made out of plastic.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Klein Hi-Viz toolbox w/ caddy. $100 into the trash. http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...OLSTORE-PLASTIC BO-HIVZSITSND/Product/54701WC


----------



## James2rown (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyway I've seen some of Hitachi's heavier duty stuff and it looks solid enough that I would still take a chance, like the SDS Max hammers.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

That_Dude said:


> Klein Hi-Viz toolbox w/ caddy. $100 into the trash. http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...OLSTORE-PLASTIC BO-HIVZSITSND/Product/54701WC


Yeah, I'll agree with you there - I've used that one, and the one that splits open on the top. Must be the wrong kind of plastic because mine both shattered.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Lighting Bolt said:


> Yeah, I'll agree with you there - I've used that one, and the one that splits open on the top. Must be the wrong kind of plastic because mine both shattered.


 Friend of mine had one. It ended up wrapped in layers of duct-tape in very short order. Whatever they make it out of is nice and brittle.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Milwaukee diagonal pliers/*****.

At least it was a cheap disappointment.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

http://magnepull.com/ 

This fishing magnet tool failed to work after 5 different jobs. I eventually threw it in the crap pile of tools that promised a lot but never delivered. Even worse is that its insanely overpriced.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Hotlegs said:


> http://magnepull.com/
> 
> This fishing magnet tool failed to work after 5 different jobs. I eventually threw it in the crap pile of tools that promised a lot but never delivered. Even worse is that its insanely overpriced.


Under the right conditions I've found that it works pretty well. But it's absolutely overpriced.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Holt said:


> My work provides me with our first set of tools which are all Klein. My needle nose didn't last long so I purchased another pair of them. They where done in a month. Bought another pair and they didn't last long either. Bought one last pair and put them in a drawer and purchased a pair of Knipex and never had a problem yet. Kleins where 6in yellow handles used for phone wiring and coax.


Klein needle nose are the best! I've had mine for 8+ years and I use them for everything but prying and hammering or cutting non copper. Strange.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> My 25 foot Klein tape does a cork screw in the first 8". Thankfully, it has markings on both sides, so I can still use it, but what a crock. The problem is, I killed 2 fat maxes and 2 cheap Stanleys in about 3 weeks before I got the Klein. At least the Klein still extends and retracts easily. I may just go back to the stainless Stanleys.
> 
> The grips came off of my Klein journeyman *****, but I will just slap some goop on them and that should hold them. The pair I had before them sheared a big piece off of the nose when I was cutting something, and the supply house exchanged them for a new pair. I stopped bothering with Klein phillips screwdrivers, and just use a multi-bit driver with a #1 and #2 phillips, and a 3/16" flathead.
> 
> ...


I hate redwing for the same problem. Always the same boot too. Great boot when new just the dam crack early in its life. I think it's the left boot too. Three pairs later and each resoled always the left. Maybe boots can't keep up with my left


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> A new apprentice let a JW borrow his new Klein wire strippers to cut a 8-32 or a 10-32. After cutting the screw, the pliers were tight. Apprentice had to get a hex key and loosen the pivot screw.





12-Gauge said:


> I had a similar situation with my strippers. Couldn't ever get them 'right' again. Years later a factory rep told me there is an epoxy on the threads and once you loosen them up, you'll never get them to stay tight again.
> 
> No... I'm not making up a bad pun about loose strippers and never being able to get them tight again.


When I cut stainless screws down is usually when the pivot screw loosens up. Now I know what to expect, so I avoid cutting those kinds of screws if at all possible.

But, if the pivot screw does loosen up, all it takes is some red loctite to get it locked back into place again. Not a big deal to fix.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Extech 530 multimeter. Highly erratic. Sent one back under warranty. The one they sent back doesn't have 5 hrs of use on it. Ready to circular file it


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Fleshlight.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought a Klein 3/8 drive socket set, 2 actually, special order from a local supply house. One salesman set them on the counter while another was wrinting up my ticket for another order. I opened the plastic and removed the ratchet from one set, put a socket on it, and was turning in my hand. About every 120 degrees of rotation it would skip a few teeth. While my salesman was looking at it, I opened the other set and it was worse than the first one. He called their Klein rep on the spot and they sent me new ratchets, but still a major disppointment. Their quality is definitely suffering!!!


----------

